# voy de saco y corbata



## dec-sev

BETOREYES said:


> No sabía que era una expresión española. Debí esperar un poco.
> Yo me había imaginado algo a lo que uno podría responder "voy de primero", "voy de último", "voy de saco y corbata", en fin..."


Hola Betoreyes:
¿Qué significa "voy de saco y corbata"?


----------



## Atilano

Creo que saco es el traje de hombre: chaqueta y pantalón.
En España no se usa, y da pie a una hilarante confusión con vestirse de saco, que significa vestirse de cilicio, como penitencia, y figuradamente ir andrajoso.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

En México si se utiliza (tal vez sea una expresión de America Latina), y como ya dijo Atilano quiere decir que un hombre va a vestirse con un traje formal.

Saludos!


----------



## -Luciana-

dec-sev said:


> Hola Betoreyes:
> ¿Qué significa "voy de saco y corbata"?



Dec-sev,
en Argentina decir que vas de saco y corbata significa que vas de traje, es una manera de decir que vas vestido formalmente.
Saludos!


----------



## BETOREYES

Gracias ATILANO, MAJESTY y LUCIANA. No tengo nada que agregar. Solo que en pro de la universalidad debí decir "voy de traje".

Una duda, si digo, "voy de traje" a secas, pordría ser traje formal, traje de baño, o cualquier otro tipo de traje. Pero si a mí me hacen esa pregunta yo inmediatamente pienso en traje formal (saco y corbata ) y creo que no hace falta especificar, a menos que no sea formal. ¿Creen que haga falta especificar cuando el traje es formal?


----------



## Antpax

BETOREYES said:


> Gracias ATILANO, MAJESTY y LUCIANA. No tengo nada que agregar. Solo que en pro de la universalidad debí decir "voy de traje".
> 
> Una duda, si digo, "voy de traje" a secas, pordría ser traje formal, traje de baño, o cualquier otro tipo de traje. Pero si a mí me hacen esa pregunta yo inmediatamente pienso en traje formal (saco y corbata ) y creo que no hace falta especificar, a menos que no sea formal. ¿Creen que haga falta especificar cuando el traje es formal?


 
Hola Beto:

En España no haría falta especificar, se entendería que vas de "saco y corbata", aunque por aquí no se usa mucho esa expresión. Yo cuando iba vestido así siempre decía que "iba disfrazado", pero es una forma de hablar mía.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá tambien se utiliza, "saco y corbata", aunque hay que aclarar que saco el solo la parte de arriba no? bueno, para Atilano.
Si es chaqueta y pantalón ( ropa formal/de vestir ) seria Traje, por acá tambien le llaman "Paltó" al saco, y al traje completo " flux/fluj/flú" , la verdad no se ni como se escribe, nunca lo he visto escrito...


----------



## BETOREYES

Antpax said:


> Yo cuando iba vestido así siempre decía que "iba disfrazado", pero es una forma de hablar mía.


 
jajaja... también es la mía, y también suelo decir "voy de pingüino".

Por otro lado, el diccionario no hace alusión a la formalidad del traje, pero dice esto:

*traje**.*
*3. *m. Conjunto de chaqueta, pantalón y, a veces, chaleco, hechos de la misma tela.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___


----------



## BETOREYES

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá tambien se utiliza, "saco y corbata", aunque hay que aclarar que saco el solo la parte de arriba no? bueno, para Atilano.
> Si es chaqueta y pantalon ( ropa formal/de vestir ) seria Traje, por acá tambien le llaman "Paltó" al saco.


 
Hola ROSA:
Por acá saco también es la parte de arriba, pero si te dicen: "mañana hay que venir de saco (y corbata)", se entiende que debes ir de traje formal, y eso incluye el pantalón. Aunque hasta hace un tiempo estuvo muy de moda vestir con saco, pantalón de dril y tenis (zapatillas deportivas).

Saludos
Beto.


----------



## Jellby

En España se diría "voy de chaqueta y corbata" o "voy trajeado".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Beto.
Eso no lo pongo en duda...  
es necesario el pantalón, me referia a la palabra literal, no a la practica 

Hay muchos artistas que les encanta esa moda, de traje con zapatos deportivos...

Saludos


----------



## heidita

Vaya, hace muy poco me dijeron que *saco* era jersey.  

En uno de los hilo. Algo así como, la madre dice al niño,_ ponte el saquito que hace frío._

Curiosamente yo lo interpreté como ponte la chaqueta... 

Antpax dice que se entiende, yo lo pondría en duda. 

Me voy de saco y corbata: me voy hecho un pordiosero (vestido con un saco, mala ropa,) y me pongo corbata para disimular.


----------



## Antpax

heidita said:


> Vaya, hace muy poco me dijeron que *saco* era jersey.
> 
> En uno de los hilo. Algo así como, la madre dice al niño,_ ponte el saquito que hace frío._
> 
> Curiosamente yo lo interpreté como ponte la chaqueta...
> 
> Antpax dice que se entiende, yo lo pondría en duda.
> 
> Me voy de saco y corbata: me voy hecho un pordiosero (vestido con un saco, mala ropa,) y me pongo corbata para disimular.


 
Hola Heidi:

Me temo que me he explicado mal, lo que sí se entiende es lo de "ir de traje", sin especificar, lo de "saco y corbata" creo que también se entendería, por lo de la corbata más que nada, pero no estoy seguro del todo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## jmx

> *saco. (Del lat. saccus).
> ...
> 12. m. Can. y Am. Chaqueta, americana.
> ...
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


_ Can._ y_ Am._ quiere decir "Canarias y América"


----------



## Willow69

Hola a todos.
Yo nunca había oído lo de "saco y corbata". De haberlo hecho, lo hubiera interpretado como Heidita: 
_Me voy de saco y corbata: me voy hecho un pordiosero (vestido con un saco, mala ropa,) y me pongo corbata para disimular._
¿De verdad le consideran "saco" al traje?  ¿Aunque sea de buena calidad? ¡Qué interesante!
Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## alexito_apm

Se dice esa expresion cuando de dice de alguien q va bien vestido, traje, trajeado, pantalon+camisa+chaqueta+zapatos+corbata


----------



## Argónida

heidita said:


> Vaya, hace muy poco me dijeron que *saco* era jersey.
> 
> En uno de los hilo. Algo así como, la madre dice al niño,_ ponte el saquito que hace frío._
> 
> Curiosamente yo lo interpreté como ponte la chaqueta...


 
No sé de dónde sería la persona que lo puso, pero te confirmo que en Granada (no lo he escuchado en ningún otro sitio) *saquito* es jersey, y siempre se dice así, en diminutivo, nunca "saco".

En algunas zonas de Cádiz y de Sevilla, por otra parte, es frecuente llamar *chaleco* al jersey... ¿Y cómo se le llama entonces al chaleco (especie de chaqueta sin mangas)? Muy fácil: *chaquetilla.*


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina llamamos *saco* a un "jersey" (como lo llaman en España), tejido en lana, prendido adelante y de mangas largas. Cariñosamente, o regionalmente, muchas veces se le dice *saquito*, sobre todo cuando es liviano, puede ser también de hilo.
En la expresión que mencionan, *saco *y *corbata*, saco es la parte superior del traje.
Nunca  lo usamos en el sentido de un recipiente (le diríamos *bolsa*), ni de una vestimenta burda.


----------



## Jellby

Rayines said:


> Nunca  lo usamos en el sentido de un recipiente (le diríamos *bolsa*), ni de una vestimenta burda.



¿Tampoco para las bolsas grandes de tejido basto o de plástico donde se guarda el grano, o los que se usan llenos de arena para hacer barricadas?


----------



## ErOtto

heidita said:


> Antpax dice que se entiende, yo lo pondría en duda.


 
Me extraña viniendo de tí, _heidi_... ya que en alemán se llama Sakko a la chaqueta.  
Lo que me hizo gracia es que se use en latinoamérica... ¿vendrá de los emigrantes alemanes?  

Por cierto Sakko/chaqueta(Jackett) vienen del francés *jacque*, mientras que imagino que el _saco_ (latinoamericano) vendrá probablemente del italiano *sacco*, ¿no?

Para los que entendais el alemán: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakko

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

heidita said:


> Antpax dice que se entiende, yo lo pondría en duda.


 
Me extraña viniendo de tí, *heidi*... ya que en alemán se llama Sakko a la chaqueta.  
Lo que me hizo gracia es que se use en latinoamérica... ¿vendrá de los emigrantes alemanes?  

Por cierto Sakko/chaqueta(Jackett) vienen del francés *jacque*, mientras que imagino que el _saco_ (latinoamericano) vendrá probablemente del italiano *sacco*, ¿no?

Para los que entendais el alemán: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakko

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Rayines

Jellby said:


> ¿Tampoco para las bolsas grandes de tejido basto o de plástico donde se guarda el grano, o los que se usan llenos de arena para hacer barricadas?


No, sólo lo hemos leído en los cuentos infantiles (no argentinos, claro) .


----------



## BETOREYES

Jellby said:


> ¿Tampoco para las bolsas grandes de tejido basto o de plástico donde se guarda el grano, o los que se usan llenos de arena para hacer barricadas?


 
¡Claro! les decimos costal o saco, pero por el contexto uno lo deduce, por ejemplo, si hay un saco vacío en una esquina del granero, el tendero le dice al ayudante "pasame ese costal", no usaría saco para evitar confusiones, pero si se trata de un saco de café diría "pasame ese saco de café".

De hecho saco se presta para más confusiones. Por ejemplo:
A: ¿Trajiste el saco?
B: ¿Cuál saco?
A: Cualquiera de las dos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que tal El Beto Reyes, le hace honor al apodo...   
acá en venezuela, tambien se utiliza de las dos formas, tanto saco de traje, como saco de Bolsa/costal, ah! y tambien de sacar, off course! 

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Jellby said:


> ¿Tampoco para las bolsas grandes de tejido basto o de plástico donde se guarda el grano, o los que se usan llenos de arena para hacer barricadas?


 
En México también les llamamos_ costal,_ para los "costales" en donde se empaqueta la fruta para su venta en "bultos" se les llama _arpillas_. Nunca he escuchado que a los _costales_ se les llame sacos, si en México llegas y pides un saco lo más probable es que piensen que te refieres a la parte superior de un traje.


----------



## BETOREYES

MajestyDarkness said:


> En México también les llamamos_ costal,_ para los "costales" en donde se empaqueta la fruta para su venta en "bultos" se les llama _arpillas_. Nunca he escuchado que a los _costales_ se les llame sacos, si en México llegas y pides un saco lo más probable es que piensen que te refieres a la parte superior de un traje.


 
En Colombia, el precio del café se da por libras, pero algunas veces también se da por sacos. Y la producción generalmente se contabiliza en miles o en millones de sacos. ¿En México pasa eso?


----------



## MajestyDarkness

BETOREYES said:


> En Colombia, el precio del café se da por libras, pero algunas veces también se da por sacos. Y la producción generalmente se contabiliza en miles o en millones de sacos. ¿En México pasa eso?


 
No te lo puedo asegurar ya que la zona en la que vivo no es cafetera (eso es más al sur), pero si he visto que lo venden en costales que van desde 1Kg hasta 20Kg o tal vez más, pero creo que se exporta por toneladas.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

No parece, según dice en esta página Mexicana

http://vinculando.org/mercado/mercado_y_precios_del_cafe_en_mexico.html


----------



## aceituna

¿Y qué hay del hombre del saco?
Me imagino que lo entenderéis como un hombre trajeado  ... pero en España se utiliza para asustar a los niños que se portan mal...


----------



## heidita

ErOtto said:


> Me extraña viniendo de tí, *heidi*... ya que en alemán se llama Sakko a la chaqueta.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakko
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 

Es cierto, Otto, pero no decía que no lo entendía _yo_, sino que no _se _entendía. Dije que sin contexto, pensaría de momento en un pordiosero...sin embargo, he visto la palabra saco muchas veces en el foro. De ahí era clara desde el principio. No sé si no lo he dejado claro. 

De hecho en estos casos, para muestra un botón, lo pregunté en mi bar favorito, nadie entendió eso. Se imaginaban que era chaqueta, por la corbata, más que nada. 

En conclusión. No sería recomendable usar esa expresión en España.


----------



## dec-sev

Gracias a todos.



alexito_apm said:


> Se dice esa expresion cuando de dice de alguien q va bien vestido, traje, trajeado, pantalon+camisa+chaqueta+zapatos+corbata


 
De eso puedo lleagar a la conclución que _el saco_ es todo lo enumerado menos corbata. Es interesane si existe la expresión _voy de saco_ en el sentido de estar vestido sin corbata.

Peronadme. Escribí este hilo sin mirar a la segunda página del hilo.


----------



## mirx

ErOtto said:


> Me extraña viniendo de tí, _heidi_... ya que en alemán se llama Sakko a la chaqueta.
> Lo que me hizo gracia es que se use en latinoamérica... ¿vendrá de los emigrantes alemanes?
> 
> Por cierto Sakko/chaqueta(Jackett) vienen del francés *jacque*, mientras que imagino que el _saco_ (latinoamericano) vendrá probablemente del italiano *sacco*, ¿no?
> 
> Para los que entendais el alemán: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakko
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


 
Sólo una cosa, saco no es lo mismo exactamente la contraparte de chaqueta, las chaquetas españolas son más universales. En América un saco es sólo la parte superior de un traje, si no es de traje entonces se llama en México "chamarra" y eviten decir la palabra chaqueta si no quieren oir risas burlonas.

Jelllby, las bolsas a las que te refieres y en las que normalmente se transportan granos se llaman comunmente (en México) "costales" o simplemente "bultos" (necesitan estar llenos de algo para ser bultos). Yo entiendo perfectamente "saco" como sinónimo de costal y creo que, -aunque no muy popular- la acepción se entiende bastante bien por la mayoría, pero no metería las manos al fuego por ellos.

Saludos


----------



## MajestyDarkness

mirx said:


> En América un saco es sólo la parte superior de un traje, si no es de traje entonces se llama en México "chamarra" y eviten decir la palabra chaqueta si no quieren oir risas burlonas.


 
Mirx, yo soy mexicana y me has dejado completamente desconcertada con eso de que _chaqueta_ provoca risas burlonas en México, yo entiendo perfectamente que _chaqueta_ es algo así como una _chamarra_ (pero tal vez sea debido a que he leído bastantes libros de traducción española). Si es posible, ¿me podrías explicar a qué te referías?, tal vez sea una connotación que se le da en una determinada región del país.
 
Saludos!


----------



## Frida27

Creo que se ha perdido el hilo a lo que preguntaban al inicio, el ir de último..ir de saco y corbata...te referías a ir de último en todo?....

y sí, saco se usa en Norteamérica (méxico) y algunos otros países latinoamericanos, saco es lo mismo que americana en españa, que tampoco tiene ningún sentido, pero en cada país hay diferentes formas de llamar a una misma cosa, no hay porque extrañarse de ninguna, ni decir que no es la correcta, ya que todas son válidas hasta ahora.


----------



## Ube

BETOREYES said:


> jajaja... también es la mía, y también suelo decir "voy de pingüino".
> 
> Por otro lado, el diccionario no hace alusión a la formalidad del traje, pero dice esto:
> 
> *traje**.*
> *3. *m. Conjunto de chaqueta, pantalón y, a veces, chaleco, hechos de la misma tela.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___


Hola:
Está en desuso, pero un traje de chaqueta, pantalón y chaleco, hechos con la misma tela se llama _terno_.
saludos.


----------



## Rayines

aceituna said:


> ¿Y qué hay del hombre del saco?
> Me imagino que lo entenderéis como un hombre trajeado  ... pero en España se utiliza para asustar a los niños que se portan mal...


No hay problema, porque en Argentina, es el "hombre de la bolsa" (uyyy, ¡qué miedo!).


----------



## Dieg8s

alexito_apm said:


> Se dice esa expresion cuando de dice de alguien q va bien vestido, traje, trajeado, pantalon+camisa+chaqueta+zapatos+corbata


 
Hola, alexito (y los que sigan leyendo este hilo)

Es verdad que, más allá del sentido literal, si uno dice que va a un lugar (al trabajo, a una reunión) "de saco y corbata", implica que va vestido de modo formal, más o menos elegante, y eso implicará otros elementos a tono (camisa de vestir, pantalón largo de alguna tela "noble", zapatos más o menos "clásicos"). Pero *ojo*, "voy de saco y corbata" no es lo mismo que "voy de traje". Lo primero puede implicar una combinación de distintos colores y telas, mientras que un traje es, obviamente, un conjunto de la misma tela y color (y puede incluir chaleco debajo del saco) y se considera aún más formal que la suma de saco+corbata.

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

En México ir de saco y corbata es ir más o menos formalmente.

Puede tratarse de un traje completo (saco, pantalón y a veces chaleco) y corbata. si alguien lleva un Armani, quizás otro se sienta pordiosero, pero eso es otra cosa.

También puede significar ir de saco "sport" o combinación y en tal caso, a falta de indicación de "y corbata", podría alguien ir sin ésta, con una camisa con el cuello abierto.

Hay quienes gustan de ir de chamarra de piel o cuero y a veces, ponerse corbata.

Y por último, si la memoria no me traiciona, el tradicional traje de charro mexicano está aceptado para "etiqueta" y ese lleva su especial saco y su especial corbata.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá, también usamos "de saco y corbata", pero las escuelas para los bailes pone en las invitaciones "vestido formal" asi es que se usan los dos. En argot se usa "encorbatado"


----------



## BigStick

Hola!
Aquí en Cuba se emplea mucho también ir "de saco y corbata" para decir que se va vestido elegante, pero en el argot popular también se emplea "emperchado(a)"...


----------



## yuggoth

ErOtto said:


> Me extraña viniendo de tí, _heidi_... ya que en alemán se llama Sakko a la chaqueta.
> Lo que me hizo gracia es que se use en latinoamérica... ¿vendrá de los emigrantes alemanes?
> 
> Por cierto Sakko/chaqueta(Jackett) vienen del francés *jacque*, mientras que imagino que el _saco_ (latinoamericano) vendrá probablemente del italiano *sacco*, ¿no?
> 
> Para los que entendais el alemán: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sakko
> 
> Saludos
> ErOtto


Creo que más bien proviene del inglés *jacket*, por influencia de los EEUU.


----------

